# Murals on Interior Parts, Dash, Glove boxes, Consoles



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up this is Project Matt and I just wanted to hit up the Homies working on your custom interiors. I can do murals on dashboards, gloveboxes, consoles, pillars, anything on the interior. Check out the link on my signature to check out my work. Dont hesitate to hit me up on the cell 559-731-6718 or shoot me a message. I'm more than happy to work on your parts, Thanks again.


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

any pics of some of your work homie and price range might help thanks


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

hit me up


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

How much do u charge for a mural the size of a glovebox?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

macduece said:


> How much do u charge for a mural the size of a glovebox?


for single color, usually about 150. I use candys for the shading and pearls for the highlights


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

still got more to add


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

heres a pic from the 61 ragtop impala from the homie RAG6T1


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

u got mad skills homie


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

78paco said:


> u got mad skills homie


thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

Where u from


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

central Cali


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks to all the calls, texts, and messages. Looking forward to posting pictures of the interior jobs i'm doing. I know it seems like some stuff might be small places to put tiny murals, but even if you dont fiberglass your whole dash or console, I think the airbrushing sets it off even if its just a little bit uffin:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

NICE


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

64 Manny said:


> NICE


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey bro u got any ideas about demons n like unborn baby type stuff


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

customcutlass said:


> Hey bro u got any ideas about demons n like unborn baby type stuff


I can do all kinds of crazy stuff


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

Whats ur priceing


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

customcutlass said:


> Whats ur priceing


depends on which pieces do you wanna get done and how many different colors you wanna go with. if you can send me pix i can get u a more accurate price


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok what pics u need n its only the front n back dash to a 96 fleetwood n my car is gunna b a radar blue with flake n a midnight blue on the lower part the interior is blue leather n suede so pretty much want blues but what u think


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

so you want to get some demons and fetus/biomechanic science experiment type stuff?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

customcutlass said:


> Ok what pics u need n its only the front n back dash to a 96 fleetwood n my car is gunna b a radar blue with flake n a midnight blue on the lower part the interior is blue leather n suede so pretty much want blues but what u think


Looks like a cobalt blue would work for the shading and for the highlights I can mix up a light blue pearl . I will PM you the price


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

some pieces I did for my friend who owns the Black Pearl. 
Before









After


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

79 cutty said:


>


Looks nice!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

my current project


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

hit me up for murals 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

whats up guys I'm running some crazy prices for summer. Hood or trunk starting at $500. limited time offer. theres only one of me, so spots will fill up soon. 559-731-6718


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## Lincolnls00arturo (Nov 28, 2011)

Were r u located?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Central California


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice work man.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I take trades guys, ipads, tablets, gaming consoles, etc. 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

glovebox murals going at $100 right now single color with pearls and candy hit me up on a text 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Some sample murals I did a while back to show color schemes


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

ProjectMatt said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah shes trying to look like me lol


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ProjectMatt said:


> glovebox murals going at $100 right now single color with pearls and candy hit me up on a text 559-731-6718


Whats The Price Now?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Same price bro hit me up. Text or call me 559-731-6718


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ProjectMatt said:


> Same price bro hit me up. Text or call me 559-731-6718


Do You Do Portraits?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Portraits everyday all day! still have some openings at the moment.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------

